# Song of Renewal



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

This is a short piece for oboe, viola and cello I wrote earlier this year. It was the first thing I had written for a while, hence the title. I hope you like it!

http://picosong.com/UKB6/


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Why is it so short?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ian Moore said:


> Why is it so short?


This and where's Song of Renewal coming from?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I enjoyed the piece and don't think it is too short. I thought it was going to be like 1 minute or less from the comments. It sounds like it could be a middle movement to a multi-movement work. I thought it was very expressive and had good writing for all three instruments. Could probably use a musical climax at around the 3 minute mark with extreme registers, very loud dynamics, and figures in more rapid succession, followed by a denouement. Just my personal taste. But good work here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very Nice, reminds me a bit of Zappa's synclavier compositions.

Don't no why people are saying its short, it goes for 4.28, keep doing it good work.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Torkelburger said:


> I enjoyed the piece and don't think it is too short. I thought it was going to be like 1 minute or less from the comments. It sounds like it could be a middle movement to a multi-movement work. I thought it was very expressive and had good writing for all three instruments. Could probably use a musical climax at around the 3 minute mark with extreme registers, very loud dynamics, and figures in more rapid succession, followed by a denouement. Just my personal taste. But good work here.


Thanks. When I wrote this, I was just trying to get back into composing, so the main thing was just to write; I wasn't really worried about climaxes or anything (and would, if anything, look for something a little more discreet in a piece such as this). I did consider writing other movements, but decided I would prefer to move on to something else.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very Nice, reminds me a bit of Zappa's synclavier compositions.
> 
> Don't no why people are saying its short, it goes for 4.28, keep doing it good work.


Thanks. I have to admit, Zappa wouldn't have been the first comparison I might have expected, but from what I've seen of your musical likes I'll take that as high praise indeed ! :tiphat: Could you point me to any (youtube) examples of what you might have had in mind?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Thanks. I have to admit, Zappa wouldn't have been the first comparison I might have expected, but from what I've seen of your musical likes I'll take that as high praise indeed ! :tiphat: Could you point me to any (youtube) examples of what you might have had in mind?


Try this is a bit similar :wave:


----------

